# Cooking for Kings by Ian Kelly



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I am in the middle of reading this fantastic book about the life of Antonin Careme.

What is so fascinating about this Biography is how it delves deeply into Careme's personal life. His creations chronicled in this book are truly amazing.

Any culinary historians or food buffs need to add this to your collection.

http://www.cookingforkings.com/

This website will give you an idea of the book.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I read it this past summer, it's amazing what foods were available during that time.....in Russia apparently cost was NO object....loved to have tasted a mid-winter cherry in the heart of snow country.

What it took for them to prepare all this food without electricity or refrigeration....can you imagine a sagging bombe in the heat of a dining room?
ugh.


----------

